# Subspinipes dehaani



## Henry Kane (Sep 30, 2002)

These guys have a great candy apple color to the head, legs and terminal legs. Super meanie too! Here he is having some dinner.
The Anole is longer than the 'pede.  

Atrax


----------



## Henry Kane (Sep 30, 2002)

Close up.


----------



## Henry Kane (Sep 30, 2002)

One more good fang shot! ;P 


Laters.

Atrax


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 30, 2002)

simply awesome.... NICE pics...


----------



## Henry Kane (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks! 

Atrax


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 20, 2002)

Neat Pede where did you get this guy


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 21, 2002)

John Hoke's E-Spiderworld. I htink he's still got some. This guy was no bigger than 5" (just under actually) when I got him. He's grown like a weed and has yet molted again since this pic was taken. I'd guestimate (I ain't measuring him...you crazy?!) he's around 8" or so now. I will try to get a updated pic soon. 

Atrax


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 21, 2002)

Cool, how many molts from 5" to 8" just one?


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 21, 2002)

Hmmm...can't say for sure. Sometimes, there's no evidence, you may only notice all of a sudden that the pede just looks bigger. I'd guess at least 3.

Atrax


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Atrax _
> *John Hoke's E-Spiderworld. I htink he's still got some.*


Hmm..  E-spiderworld is a bit pricy..  How much did you pay for the pede?  Isn't dehaani the largest ssp. of S. Subspinipes?


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 22, 2002)

I paid $18.00 for him. I'm not sure if it's the largest subspinipes or not. It's on it's way to getting up there though. I'd guess that the largest subspinipes ssp. probably hasn't even been discovered yet.

ATrax


----------



## Alex S. (Nov 22, 2002)

Excellent pics Gary! Isnt it just awesome how centipedes can easily over-power a reptile just as large or larger as themselves 

Alex S.


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 22, 2002)

Yep! Solufugids too for that matter, like in the pic you posted. 

Atrax


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey Gary, still waiting on some update pics.


----------

